# Disa Kewbett



## OrchidAnna (Nov 29, 2021)

I saw photos of Disa flowers years ago, and they immediately went on my wishlist. I didn’t find any plants for sale until this summer, and I bought two. I was so surprised to see buds start to peek out last month! It doesn’t have the best form, but I’m beyond delighted that it bloomed at all.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 29, 2021)

1. Slippery slope
2. Totally jealous
3. Congrats!


----------



## OrchidAnna (Nov 29, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> 1. Slippery slope
> 2. Totally jealous
> 3. Congrats!



Thanks! It is definitely a slippery slope. Now that I feel like I know how to grow them (or at least not immediately kill them), I'm going after a couple other varieties! (In the spring, when I can safely have them shipped to me.)


----------



## abax (Nov 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Disa ain't easy and they're beautiful. This one is striking...the color
is wonderful.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice thing! For us in temperate UK they are not thought of as difficult!
just treat as carnivorous plants like sarracenia. Keep wet and give tiny amounts of feed when in growth. They are almost hardy here. I kept mine outside last winter and just brought it in when sub zero temperatures were forecast.
Incidentally they are about the easiest orchid to grow from seed. Just scatter. the contents of a seed pod on fresh moss and keep damp. It takes about three years to get to flowering size.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Nov 30, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Nice thing! For us in temperate UK they are not thought of as difficult!
> just treat as carnivorous plants like sarracenia. Keep wet and give tiny amounts of feed when in growth. They are almost hardy here. I kept mine outside last winter and just brought it in when sub zero temperatures were forecast.
> Incidentally they are about the easiest orchid to grow from seed. Just scatter. the contents of a seed pod on fresh moss and keep damp. It takes about three years to get to flowering size.



I haven’t found care to be too difficult either, but it is very different than my other orchids. Now you’ve got me thinking about trying to pollinate. There’s another bud behind the open flower….


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2021)

Disas are terribly difficult to grow in NYC, very susceptible to fungus, etc.. 
Getting them to grow and bloom is a good feat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow Anna!!! Always been scared to adventure in disas world. Is your a hibrid or a species?


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow! Great photo!


----------



## OrchidAnna (Dec 4, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Wow! Great photo!



Thank you!


----------



## OrchidAnna (Dec 4, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Wow Anna!!! Always been scared to adventure in disas world. Is your a hibrid or a species?



it’s a hybrid. I keep it under an LED, next to my alocasia, not with the rest of my orchids. I keep the medium constantly damp, and it’s been surprisingly easy so far! But I’ve only had it for a few months, so we’ll see if I can keep it happy long term.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 4, 2021)

OrchidAnna said:


> ......It doesn’t have the best form, but I’m beyond delighted that it bloomed at all.



He, he Anna, the shape of this flower is better than you described it and the colour is fascinating. 
I think every Disa flower is a highlight because I know from the hearsay, not from my own experience, they are difficult and tricky and therefore hard to grow. Good luck to the future.


----------



## OrchidAnna (Dec 4, 2021)

GuRu said:


> He, he Anna, the shape of this flower is better than you described it and the coour is fascinating.
> I thing every Disa flower is a highlight because I know from the hearsay, not from my own experience, they are dificult and tricky and therefore hard to grow. Good luck to the future.



Especially when it first opened, it was very cupped, and I had thought it “should” be flatter. It has opened a bit more since then. And I’ve never seen anything quite this color before!


----------



## Silverwhisp (Dec 4, 2021)

Fabulous. Congratulations, Anna! I’m slowly trying to reverse my trend of killing more than I’ve bloomed.


----------

